# Anyone looking for GSD in NE Indiana area?



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/humanesocietynoblecounty/?hc_ref=ARTJEQhb-tqZG1nM7gZDVt--nzmNihXOeJycWi6zjxB8n5EREXtbVY6eMwN6w8a9vm8


Gorgeous boy available, scroll down their facebook page and you will see him.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Good looking dog! Hope he finds a home quickly...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Too bad he will be neutered......


----------

